# Step down/up transformer



## PalmaVirtuti (Jul 2, 2014)

Anyone know the best place/s to get step down/up transformers in Dubai to convert from 110v to 220v?


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

I used them a lot of my work. We buy them from a small shop in Bur Dubai close to Astoria Hotel. Its about 175 and it works both ways.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Sharaf DG have lots of them. Remember to check what wattage the appliances pull, as you'll need one that can cope with that and always go for one higher than you need.


----------



## PalmaVirtuti (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies - whereabouts is Sharaf DG (I've only been in Dubai 1 week now so still finding my way around...)


----------



## PalmaVirtuti (Jul 2, 2014)

Don't worry, found their store locator on the website. Thanks.


----------

